# From the Nature Aquarium Society of Houston



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Dear friends I know we are getting together soon and we will talk about this in detail but I want to give you plenty of time to get ready so we can get together yet one more time this year.
Here is what I post on NASH forum:

I was fortunate to meet for the second time with Mr. Eric Do at the NEC convention in CT earlier this year and not only have I thought he is an excellent speaker but his knowledge and photography is outstanding.
I know many of didn’t know about this but we have decided to invite him to present for us and fortunately he has agree to come.
I will keep you posted about the date and details.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

OK Mr. Eric Do has confirmed his presentation. Once again shrimp lovers! Saturday August 9 at ADG Houston, TX
Mr. Do will present Fresh Water invertebrates.
Should you decide to come to Houston let me know by PM to give you all details.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Navarro said:


> OK Mr. Eric Do has confirmed his presentation. Once again shrimp lovers! Saturday August 9 at ADG Houston, TX
> Mr. Do will present Fresh Water invertebrates.
> Should you decide to come to Houston let me know by PM to give you all details.
> Best regards,
> Luis Navarro


Luis,

Thanks for the invitation. What time will the meeting be held?

Thanks


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Argh! I have to work that weekend ...


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

1:00 PM at ADG come on guy's it will be fun!!!
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

CherylR said:


> Argh! I have to work that weekend ...


I predict you will have a cold or something that weekend and the only Dr available in Texas is a 2 minute drive from ADG!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I live in a town with two universities and two hospitals. I don't WANT the cold that they can't cure! Have fun!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Who all from Dallas is planning to go?
*


----------

